
Markdown can do much more than GitHub readmes - flo_hu
https://blog.esciencecenter.nl/why-all-youll-ever-need-is-markdown-dc604f0ab309
======
flo_hu
There's several use-cases listed where Markdown could be used for, such as
paper writing, presentation etc (I'm not sure I am going to use it for the
later in the near future...).

I find that one of the most interesting potential use-cases is in "literate
programming" on which the same author wrote another blog post:
[https://blog.esciencecenter.nl/entangled-1744448f4b9f](https://blog.esciencecenter.nl/entangled-1744448f4b9f)

